# Applying for PRP and CSV at the same time



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello,

I am a student who graduated from a South African tertiary institution last year and I am very keen on applying for a PRP with a student waiver. However, since the PRP applications have long processing times, I would like to apply for a critical skills visa a month after submitting my PRP application. 

Will I be able to submit a CSV application even though I will have already submitted a PRP application?

Your input would be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Criticals Skills VISAs aren't taking longer than 4 weeks currently.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a student who graduated from a South African tertiary institution last year and I am very keen on applying for a PRP with a student waiver. However, since the PRP applications have long processing times, I would like to apply for a critical skills visa a month after submitting my PRP application.
> 
> ...



If I were in your shoes I will go for critical skills first wh takes atlst 2 weeks these days to be finalised. But that should be if you have a job pending so that u can go and start working. If i may ask when does you current visa expires? cos i do not want you to go change from ur student visa which might still be valid for longer than 1 yr and go take a critical skills for 1 yr that will nullify the student visa and things become difficult especially with no job yet.

I wanna believe you can apply for a temporal visa while waiting for PRP. So if you go and apply for a PRP and it is taking long and your current visa is abt to expire. i believe u can go apply for critical skills or any other temporal visa you qualify for. 

These are just my thots, i might be wrong somewhere, so please verify.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

mawire said:


> Criticals Skills VISAs aren't taking longer than 4 weeks currently.


Yes, the applications currently take 2 weeks. However, my concern is regarding the possibility of applying for a Critical Skills visa while waiting for my PR outcome.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fortune07 said:


> If I were in your shoes I will go for critical skills first wh takes atlst 2 weeks these days to be finalised. But that should be if you have a job pending so that u can go and start working. If i may ask when does you current visa expires? cos i do not want you to go change from ur student visa which might still be valid for longer than 1 yr and go take a critical skills for 1 yr that will nullify the student visa and things become difficult especially with no job yet.
> 
> I wanna believe you can apply for a temporal visa while waiting for PRP. So if you go and apply for a PRP and it is taking long and your current visa is abt to expire. i believe u can go apply for critical skills or any other temporal visa you qualify for.
> 
> These are just my thots, I might be wrong somewhere, so please verify.


Thank you for your input. 

My student visa expires at the end of next year. I don't really have a job pending, but I would like to have a work permit during my job search, which will be in around August this year. 

Applying for a PR now would be an ideal situation for me, but I am just worried whether I will be able to apply for a critical skills visa if the PR process takes very long.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> My student visa expires at the end of next year. I don't really have a job pending, but I would like to have a work permit during my job search, which will be in around August this year.
> 
> Applying for a PR now would be an ideal situation for me, but I am just worried whether I will be able to apply for a critical skills visa if the PR process takes very long.


Oh i see! Well next yr (2020) ending is still a while away and your PR should be out before then. I am not versed with how the PR via student waiver works but like any other PR, if the PR application is still pending, your temporal visa must still be valid and if it is about to expire you need to go apply for another or renew. I am sure you will be able to apply and obtain a Critical skills visa if/when it gets to that point


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

keegan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a student who graduated from a South African tertiary institution last year and I am very keen on applying for a PRP with a student waiver. However, since the PRP applications have long processing times, I would like to apply for a critical skills visa a month after submitting my PRP application.
> 
> ...


Yes it is possible, Even in your CSV application form there s a section that will ask you if you have a pending PRP application.

Go for it and update about the outcome.

ALL the best!!!


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## Invince (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi wanted to inquire something is it possible to use the letter from the SA university confirming you graduating at a later date to apply for a CSV or a PR or do I have to wait for the certificate to be awarded in a few months time. I want to apply soon to also assist with job hunting


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Invince said:


> Hi wanted to inquire something is it possible to use the letter from the SA university confirming you graduating at a later date to apply for a CSV or a PR or do I have to wait for the certificate to be awarded in a few months time. I want to apply soon to also assist with job hunting


From what I have gathered, it is possible to apply with the letter of qualification from within South Africa. If you are applying from your home country, you need a degree certificate. I don't know this for sure, so perhaps others can confirm.


----------

